# nützliche Shellscripte für den Alltag

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Was für Shellscripte hab ihr geschrieben / benutzt ihr um euch das Arbeiten mti Gentoo einfacher zu machen  :Smile: 

Hier meine Liste (alle in /usr/bin) :

pid - aufruf z.b. "pid mozilla"

```

#!/bin/sh

ps -ax | grep $1

```

gift - startet giFT automatisch neu wenn der ne GPF hat

```

#!/bin/sh

while [ 1 ]

do

   echo "starte giFT"

   giFT

done

```

linecount - gibt Infos über Quellcode aus

```

#!/bin/sh

#zeigt statistik über programm code an

#einfach nur in das programmverzeichnis kopieren und aufrufen

#alle codefiles die berücksichtigt werden

set $1 "*.php"

#größe des quellcodes in kb

echo "Größe des Quellcodes in KB :"

cat $1 | echo $[$(wc --bytes)/1024]

#anzahl zeilen

echo

echo "Anzahl aller Zeilen :"

cat $1 | wc --lines

#anzahl wörter

echo

echo "Anzahl aller Wörter :"

cat $1 | wc --words

#längste zeile

echo

echo "Längste Zeile :"

cat $1 | wc --max-line-length

#anzahl zeichen

echo

echo "Anzahl aller Zeichen :"

cat $1 | wc --chars

```

bell - unverzichtbar : emerge world -u; bell. Piepst mehrmals 

```

#!/bin/sh

echo -e "\a"; sleep 1

echo -e "\a"; sleep 1

echo -e "\a"; sleep 1

echo -e "\a"; sleep 1

echo -e "\a"; sleep 1

```

So, das sind alle Scripts die ich hab (und die mir grad einfallen  :Smile:  )

Wer weitere hat, bitte Posten 

 :Cool: 

----------

## nikai

Meine Mutter besteht auf einer Gute-Nacht-Melodie, wenn sie ihren Rechner herunterfährt. <gutenabend.beep>, benötigt app-misc/beep

```
#!/bin/sh

# frequencies

a4='-f 440'

h4='-f 493.88'

c5='-f 523.25'

d5='-f 587.33'

e5='-f 659.26'

f5='-f 698.46'

g5='-f 783.99'

# durations

d1='-l200'

d2='-l400'

d3='-l600'

d4='-l800'

beep ${a4} ${d1} -n ${a4} ${d1} \

        -n ${c5} ${d3} -n ${a4} ${d1} \

        -n ${a4} ${d2} \

        -n ${c5} ${d4} -n ${a4} ${d1} \

        -n ${c5} ${d1} -n ${f5} ${d2} \

        -n ${e5} ${d3} -n ${d5} ${d1} \

        -n ${d5} ${d2} -n ${c5} ${d2}
```

----------

## Headhunter123

geil   :Cool: 

----------

## Lizzard

cool beep !   :Cool: 

script to stream my MP3 files with random start

I start it with inetd

in /etc/services

"amp       8089/tcp                         # My own Music Stream"

in /etc/inetd

"amp    stream  tcp     nowait  nobody  /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/local/bin/amp"

in /home/lizzard/MyMusic/Music.m3u are the list of MP3-Files

in /usr/local/bin/amp

```

#!/bin/sh

cd /home/lizzard/MyMusic

FTMP=Music.m3u

while true;

do

        MOD=`cat $FTMP | wc -l | awk '{print $1}'`

        ANZ=$(($RANDOM % $MOD))

        echo HTTP/1.0 200 OK

        echo Content-Type: audio/mpeg

        echo

        for i in `cat $FTMP`

        do

                if [ $ANZ -gt 1 ]; then

                        ANZ=$(($ANZ-1))

                        continue

                fi

                cat "$i"

                echo -n "           "

#               echo "$i"

        done

done

```

----------

## Gominik

Das ist BackItUp. Ich hab es als ich es geschrieben hab, aus Jucks und Dollerrei versucht richtig professionell aussehen zu lassen.

Unter "Variablendefinition" kann man einstellen, wo das Backup hin soll und unter "Zu sichernde Verzeichnisse", kann man ein "Keyword" und das dazugehörige Verzeichnis eintragen. Man kann nur als ROOT Backups anlegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> #
> ...

 

Tschö

Gom

----------

## punx

```

#!/bin/sh

#

# Aktuelle eigene IP auf einer HP hinterlegen

#

export PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:~/bin

export HOME=/root

IP=`/sbin/ifconfig tun0 | grep inet | cut -d: -f2 | cut -d" " -f2`

#tun0=freeBSD pppoe tunnel

echo $IP

DATUM=`/bin/date`

REMOTESYS=www.xalbatroz.de

echo "<HTML>" > /tmp/index.html

echo "<HEAD>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "<title>IP</title>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "</head>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "<body>" >> /tmp/index.html 

echo "<h1>mr.x IPv4:</h1>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "<center><a href=\"http://$IP\">$IP</a></center>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "</body>" >> /tmp/index.html

echo "</html>" >> /tmp/index.html

sleep 3 

/usr/bin/ftp $REMOTESYS

# Parameter sind in /root/.netrc definiert 

# Aufraeumen 

rm -rf /tmp/index.html 

exit 0

#################################################################

#/root/.netrc

#automatic ftp

machine      mr.x.server

login      mr.x

password   mrx'passwd

macdef      init

cd mrxdir/ipput

lcd /tmp

put index.html

quit

##################################################################

```

CIAO

----------

## cirad

@Headhunter123:

> #!/bin/sh

> ps -ax | grep $1

Ist es nicht klüger, sich dafür ein Alias zu setzen? Ich meine, jetzt hast du eine Datei rumfliegen, die geladen werden muß und jedesmal noch eine Shell startet. Das ist doch ein ziemlicher Overhead.

Kennst du eigentlich pidof !? (Kann ja sein, dass du einfach die Ausgabe nicht magst und dir das deswegen selber machst.)

> #!/bin/sh

> while [ 1 ]

> do

>    echo "starte giFT"

>    giFT

> done 

Auch hier schmeisst du jedesmal ein extra PRogramm an, nämlich test (aka [ ).

while :; do ...; done

oder

while true; do ...; done

tuen es auch und nach dazu "schneller".

@nikai:

*g*

Selbst benutze ich nciht wirklich Scripte. Nützliche Sachen im Bezug auf Gentoo sind:

1) Alle ._cfgs im aktuellen Verzeichnis umbenennen:

for a in ._cfg*; do mv -i $a $(echo $a | cut -f3- -d_); done

2) alias emerge="nice emerge"

----------

## zypher

```

#!/bin/bash

CPUTEMP=$(cat /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/temp1 | cut -f3 -d' ' | cut -f1 -d.)

STAMP=$(date +%b" "%e" "%T" ")

FAN=$(cat /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/fan1off)

case $1 in

start)

  echo $STAMP"FAN-START-COMMAND invoked by user, starting FAN" >> /var/log/messages

  echo $STAMP"FAN-START-COMMAND invoked by user, starting FAN" >> /dev/tty12

  echo "1" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/fan1off

;;

stop)

  echo $STAMP"FAN-STOP-COMMAND invoked by user, stopping FAN" >> /var/log/messages

  echo $STAMP"FAN-STOP-COMMAND invoked by user, stopping FAN" >> /dev/tty12

  echo "0" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/fan1off

;;

*)

if [ $CPUTEMP -gt 41 ] && [ $FAN -eq 0 ]

then

  echo $STAMP"CPU-Temperature is higher than 41°C, starting FAN" >> /var/log/messages

  echo $STAMP"CPU-Temperature is higher than 41°C, starting FAN" >> /dev/tty12

  echo "1" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/fan1off

elif [ $CPUTEMP -lt 36 ] && [ $FAN -eq 1 ]

then

  echo $STAMP" CPU-Temperature is lower than 36°C, stopping FAN" >> /var/log/messages

  echo $STAMP" CPU-Temperature is lower than 36°C, stopping FAN" >> /dev/tty12

  echo "0" > /proc/sys/dev/sensors/gl520sm-i2c-0-2d/fan1off

fi

;;

esac

# EOF

```

Vor ner ganzen Weile geschrieben, funktioniert auch noch..

Das Ganze wird von cron alle zwei Minuten gestartet.

Man braucht dazu:

A: Das richtige motherboard (meins ist ein MicroAtx mit Via Apollo Chipsatz drauf)

B: lm_sensors

C: etwas Zeit, um die richtigen Dateien unter /proc zu finden.

Jeden falls ist dieser Rechner (mein Server) schön leise (da nicht mal ein Prozessorlüfter läuft) und nur, wenn ich was emerge springen die Lüfter an.

----------

## Genone

Nützliche Skripte, da hab ich doch ein paar ...

gen-num.sh (generiert Zahlenfolgen):

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ -z $1 -o -z $2 ]; then

   echo "Syntax: $0 <start> <end> [<format>]"

   exit 1

fi

if [ $3 ]; then

   out="printf $3 "

else

   out="echo "

fi

i=$1

while [ $i -le $2 ]; do

   $out $i

   i=$(($i+1))

done

```

acpi-status (zeigt Informationen vom ACPI an):

```

#!/bin/sh

BATFULL=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info | grep -i 'design capacity:' | cut -b 26- | cut -d\  -f 1`

BATSTAT=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep -i 'remaining capacity' | cut -b 26- | cut -d\  -f 1`

BATRATE=`cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep -i 'present rate' | cut -b 26- | cut -d\  -f 1`

TEMP1=`cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THR1/temperature | grep -i 'temperature' | cut -b 26- | cut -d\  -f 1`

TEMP2=`cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THR2/temperature | grep -i 'temperature' | cut -b 26- | cut -d\  -f 1`

UPTIME=`uptime | cut -d, -f 1 | cut -b 14-`

echo

# Energie-Status auslesen

echo -n "Batterie-Stand:    "

if [ $BATSTAT == $BATFULL ]; then

   echo "voll aufgeladen"

else

   echo "print ($BATSTAT / ($BATFULL / 100))" | bc

   echo " %"

fi

echo -n "Stromquelle:       "

if grep -i "on-line" /proc/acpi/ac_adapter/AC/state > /dev/null; then

   echo "Steckdose"

else

   echo "Akku"

fi

echo -n "Der aktuelle Akkustand reicht für vorraussichtlich "

echo -n `echo "scale = 0; $BATSTAT / $BATRATE" | bc` "Stunden und "

echo `echo "scale = 3; min = ($BATSTAT / $BATRATE * 60); scale = 0; min /= 1; min % 60" | bc` Minuten

echo

# uptime anzeigen

echo -n "der Rechner läuft seit "

if echo "$UPTIME" | grep -i "days" > /dev/null; then

   UPTIME=`echo $UPTIME | tr -d [:alpha:]\ `

   if [ $UPTIME != 1 ]; then

      echo "$UPTIME Tagen"

   else

      echo "$UPTIME Tag"

   fi

elif echo "$UPTIME" | grep -i "min" > /dev/null; then

   UPTIME=`echo $UPTIME | tr -d [:alpha:]\ `

   if [ $UPTIME -ne 1 ]; then

      echo "$UPTIME Minuten"

   else

      echo "$UPTIME Minute"

   fi

else

   HOURS=`echo $UPTIME | tr -d \ | cut -d: -f 1`

   MINUTES=`echo $UPTIME | tr -d \ | cut -d: -f 2`

   if [ $HOURS -ne 1 ]; then

      echo -n "$HOURS Stunden"

   else

      echo -n "$HOURS Stunde"

   fi

   if [ $MINUTES -eq 1 ]; then

      echo " und $MINUTES Minute"

   elif [ $MINUTES -gt 1 ]; then

      echo " und $MINUTES Minuten"

   else

      echo

   fi 

fi

echo

# Temperatur auslesen

echo -n "Temperatur in Zone 1:    "

echo "${TEMP1}° C"

echo -n "Temperatur in Zone 2:    "

echo "${TEMP2}° C"

```

phoenix (Wrapperskript für Phoenix):

```
#!/bin/sh

PHOENIX_BIN=/usr/local/phoenix/phoenix

if [ "`echo $1 | cut -b 1`" = "-" ]; then

   $PHOENIX_BIN $@ &

   sleep 1

elif [ -z $1 ]; then

   $PHOENIX_BIN &

else

   if [ -z `pidof -s phoenix-bin` ]; then

      $PHOENIX_BIN $1 &

   else

      $PHOENIX_BIN -remote "openURL ($1, new-window)" &

   fi

fi

```

So long

----------

## zbled

na dann mach ich auch mal mit ;-)

1.) Systeminfo (free + lm_sensors) => click

2.) Init-Script zur monatlichen Summierung des downloadvolumens => click

3.) Ein Script, das auf das obere aufbaut, für den laufenden Betrieb. Ich führe es mit fcron aus => click

Screenshot zu 1

Screenshot zu 3

----------

## Gominik

Hier noch ein kleines Script, was mir die viele Tipparbeit beim Kernel kompillieren abnimmt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> #
> ...

 

Tschö

Gom

----------

## Headhunter123

[quote="zbled"]

[...]

2.) Init-Script zur monatlichen Summierung des downloadvolumens => click

3.) Ein Script, das auf das obere aufbaut, für den laufenden Betrieb. Ich führe es mit fcron aus => click

[...]/quote]

Wie benutzt man die Scripts genau ? Genau soetwas hab ich nämlich gesucht !!!

Um den laufenden Up und Downstream anzuzeigen benutze ich immer das Tool : http://jojo.j-ws.de/showtopic.php?forum=monitor.for&index=1

Ok, ist kein Script, dafür ein netter Bandwidthmonitor mit Source  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Nach dem emergen neuer pakete kackt es mich immer reichlich an, das find command zusammenzuschrauben, um die update nötigen config files zu listen. Ich hab das daher auf ein alias gelegt:

```
alias cfg='for i in $(find /etc -iname "._cfg????_*") ; do ll $i ; done'
```

Greets

dev

----------

## compu-tom

in der ~/.cvsrc steht:

```
update -P -d

checkout -P

diff -B -b -t -C 10 -u

```

und in dem Script vd steht:

```
#!/bin/sh

 

cvs di | view -c 'set ft=diff' -

```

vd zeigt dann cvs-diffs hübsch bunt an, vorausgesetzt, Syntaxhighlighting ist im vim aktiviert (view ist der readonly-vim). Das extra "set ft=diff" ist nur dafür da, falls mal ein Diff für vim nicht wie ein diff aussieht, weil z.B. die erste Zeile ein "? unbekanntesFile.txt" o.ä. enthält.

----------

## skipjack

 :Surprised:  hat einer ein script um seine eth0 internet verbindung zu sharen via ip masquerading ???

----------

## compu-tom

Pack' einfach 

```
        # Turn on IP forwarding

        echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

        iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE

```

mit in dein Firewall-Script...

----------

## skipjack

 :Shocked:   danke aber welches firewall script hab eigendlich keines  :Smile: 

geht das auch so ??  

gibts eigendlich ne seite zu so script? wo man sich anregung hollen kann  bzw neue script saugen kann ??

----------

## compu-tom

 *skipjack wrote:*   

>   danke aber welches firewall script hab eigendlich keines 
> 
> geht das auch so ??  
> 
> gibts eigendlich ne seite zu so script? wo man sich anregung hollen kann  bzw neue script saugen kann ??

 

Schau' mal unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-security.xml

Da ist so einiges erklärt, auch das mit dem Masquerading.

----------

## skipjack

 :Very Happy:  danke, habs zwar nun hinbekommen so halb wegs hrhr 

durch firestarter und wieder mals neuen kernel kompilieren aber das mit firestarter is keine richtige lösung  :Sad: ( werd mir das reinzeihen und dann wohl ein script schreiben müssen  oder eines finden  :Smile: 

such immer noch ne seite mit vielen shell scripts  :Smile: ) hat wer was ?

----------

## ElCondor

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Nach dem emergen neuer pakete kackt es mich immer reichlich an, das find command zusammenzuschrauben, um die update nötigen config files zu listen. Ich hab das daher auf ein alias gelegt:
> 
> ```
> alias cfg='for i in $(find /etc -iname "._cfg????_*") ; do ll $i ; done'
> ```
> ...

 

warum verwendest du nicht etc-update  :Question: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## daemonb

ich habe ein kleines skript zum brennen geschrieben, ist allerdings noch eine alpha, hoffe es hilft euch.....

#!/bin/sh

# Skript zum einfach brennen

# Erstellt von: DaemonB

# VCD-funktion fehlt noch

###########Burnopts##########

SPEED=24

DEVICE=0,1,0

SOURCEDEVICE1=0,0,0 # DVD-Laufwerk

SOURCEDEVICE2=0,2,0 # CD-Rom Laufwerk

DRIVEROPTS=burnproof

########ende Burnopts#########

########Programmanfang#########

echo -e -n "Hi, was würdes du denn gerne Brennen?\nEinfach die passende Zahl zu deiner Wahl eingeben!\n\n 1 für CD kopieren\n 2 für ISO-Image\n 3 für AudioCD\n 4 für VideoCD\n 5 für löschen einer CD-RW\n 6 für Dateien aus Ordner  \n\n  Deine Eingabe: "

read type

##########CDcopy#############

case "$type" in

1)

    echo -e -n "Was ist dein Quellaufwerk?\n\n 1 für DVD\n 2 für CDROM \n\n Eingabe: "

    read sourcedrive

    case "$sourcedrive" in

    	1 )	cdrdao copy --device $DEVICE --driver generic-mmc-raw --source-device $SOURCEDEVICE1 --buffers 64 --on-the-fly --eject ;;

	2 )	cdrdao copy --device $DEVICE --driver generic-mmc-raw --source-device $SOURCEDEVICE2 --buffers 64 --on-the-fly --eject ;;

    esac

;;

#########ISO Image brennen#########

2)

    echo -e -n "Wo liegt das IsoImage? \n\n Eingabe: "

    read isoimage

    cdrecord speed=$SPEED dev=$DEVICE driveropts=$DRIVEROPTS -v -eject $isoimage

    ;;

##########AudioCD############

3)

    echo -e -n "Was ist das vorhandene Datenformat?\n\n 1 für mp3\n 2 für ogg\n\n Eingabe: "

    read sourcemedia

     case "$sourcemedia" in

     1)

	echo -e -n "Bitte gebe das Verzeichnis an in dem deine mp3 liegen\n Eingabe: "

	read verzeichnis

	echo "Converting mp3 to wav files"

	for f in $verzeichnis/*.mp3; do

		mpg123 -r 44100 --stereo -w "$f.wav" "$f"

   	done

     ;;

     2)

	echo -e -n "Bitte gebe das Verzeichnis für deine ogg-dateien liegen an\n Eingabe: "

	read verzeichnis

	echo "Converting ogg to wav files"

	for f in $verzeichnis/*.ogg; do

		ogg123 -d wav -f "$f.wav" "$f"

   	done

     ;;

     esac

    echo "Normalizing tracks"

    if [ -x /usr/bin/normalize ]

    then

   	normalize -bv *.wav

    fi

    echo "Writing audio cd"

    cdrecord speed=$SPEED dev=$DEVICE driveropts=$DRIVEROPTS -v -eject -pad -audio -dao $verzeichnis/*.wav

    rm -f $verzeichnis/*.wav

;;

#########VCD/SVCD brennen##########

4)

  ;;

###########CD-RW löschen###########

5)

   echo -e -n "Wie soll die CD-RW gelöscht werden?\n\n 1 für komplett\n 2 für schnell\n\n Eingabe: "

   read erasemethod

   case "$erasemethod" in

   1)

   	cdrecord speed=$SPEED dev=$DEVICE driveropts=$DRIVEROPTS -v blank=all

   	;;

   2)

	cdrecord speed=$SPEED dev=$DEVICE driveropts=$DRIVEROPTS -v blank=fast

   	;;

   esac

   ;;

########Dateien aus Ordner brennen########

6)

   echo -e -n "Die Dateien aus welchem Ordner sollen gebrannt werden? \n\n Eingabe: "

   read folder

   mkisofs -v -r -J -o /tmp/image.img $folder/*

   cdrecord speed=$SPEED dev=$DEVICE driveropts=$DRIVEROPTS -v -eject /tmp/image.img

   rm /tmp/image.img

   ;;

esac

exit 0

----------

## Gominik

Wo ich die ganzen case Befehle in deinem Script sehe. In der Manpage zu case steht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Note:  the  case command is obsolete and is supported only for backward compatibility. At some point in the future it may be removed entirely. You should use the switch command instead.
> 
> 

 

Nun finde ich den case Befehl sehr logisch und einfach in der Anwendung. Woher weiß man, wie lange es diesen Befehl noch geben wird? Kann mir jemand den switch Befehl erklären, ich blicke durch die Manpage nicht wirklich durch.

Tschö

Gom

----------

## zbled

[quote="Headhunter123"] *zbled wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2.) Init-Script zur monatlichen Summierung des downloadvolumens => click
> ...

 

einfach in einer textdatei speichern, ausführbar machen (chmod a+rwx dateiname) und starten, das wars. viel spaß

[edit] die variablen im script solltest du natürlich auch noch anpassen (z.b. eth0, downloadlimit, usw..). sumtraffic = init-script (rc-update add name default), das anderer führe ich mittels fcron alle 15 minuten aus. falls du noch fragen haben solltest, schick mir einfach eine mail, denn ich bin nicht so oft im forum ;-) [/edit]

----------

## Headhunter123

Vielen Dank für deine Anleitung, es hat geklappt  :Smile: 

Bug ?

-Kann es sein dass das init Script immer zuviel Download anzeigt. Bei 1.3gb download zeigt der bei mir meist 200mb mehr.

Wenn du willst kann ich beim nächsten Neustart mal die genauen Sachen abschreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## // .Kn0rki

 *Gominik wrote:*   

> Hier noch ein kleines Script, was mir die viele Tipparbeit beim Kernel kompillieren abnimmt.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>   umount /boot
> ...

 

soweit is das script ok.. nur meint er bei mir immer /boot is noch in benutzung bla sülz..

und das mit dem gentoo new booten grub den neuen kernel.. check ich leider nicht so ganz 

wofür steht die linux--new datei?

neustart und e r benutzt gleich den kernel? wenn ja wie?

----------

## zbled

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank für deine Anleitung, es hat geklappt :)
> 
> Bug ?
> 
> -Kann es sein dass das init Script immer zuviel Download anzeigt. Bei 1.3gb download zeigt der bei mir meist 200mb mehr.
> ...

 

es dürfte eigentlich nicht zuviel auslesen.. du kannst die werte aber recht einfach überprüfen, indem du in der shell einfach /sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep 'RX bytes' schreibst. das script macht nix anderes, als diese werte (entweder mb oder kb) auszulesen. falls du jedoch einen fehler findest, gib mir bitte bescheid ;-)

----------

## ElCondor

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -Kann es sein dass das init Script immer zuviel Download anzeigt. Bei 1.3gb download zeigt der bei mir meist 200mb mehr.

 

kann es sein, dass du einen ziemlichen overhead hast? wenn du zb 1 file mit 1.3 gb runterlädst hast du sicher einige MB mehr an overhead, oder wenn du leitungsprobleme.

vielleicht hast du zb samba laufen das rumbroadcastet oder wenn du von aussen alles mögliche geschickt bekommst kann das auch den counter rauftreiben.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Gominik

 *// .Kn0rki wrote:*   

>  *Gominik wrote:*   Hier noch ein kleines Script, was mir die viele Tipparbeit beim Kernel kompillieren abnimmt.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>   umount /boot
> ...

 

Also das /boot noch in Benutzung ist, kommt bei mir nicht. Du darfst aber auch nicht im /boot-Verzeichnis sein oder eine Datei die dort liegt geöffnet haben, sonst ist klar, dass /boot noch in Benutzung ist.

Zu dem Linux-new

/boot/grub/menu.lst

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> title=Gentoo 1.4 New
> ...

 

Durch diesen Eintrag, habe ich immer gleich Zugriff auf den neuen Kernel, wenn alles so funzt wie es soll, dann ändere ich den Haupteintrag in der menu.lst

Tschö

Gom

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Ich zeige mein DL Volumen mit meinem Tool an (http://jojo.j-ws.de/showtopic.php?forum=monitor.for&index=1). Der liest die Werte direkt von /proc/net/dev, die sind 100% in Ordnung. Mit nload überprüft  :Wink: 

Gestern (bei 500mb) hab ich allerdings keinen Unterschied gesehen. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch getäuscht  ? Ich schau mal am we  :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

 *Headhunter123 wrote:*   

> Hi !
> 
> Ich zeige mein DL Volumen mit meinem Tool an (http://jojo.j-ws.de/showtopic.php?forum=monitor.for&index=1). Der liest die Werte direkt von /proc/net/dev, die sind 100% in Ordnung. Mit nload überprüft ;)
> 
> Gestern (bei 500mb) hab ich allerdings keinen Unterschied gesehen. Vielleicht hab ich mich auch getäuscht  ? Ich schau mal am we ;)

 

die werte, die vom script ausgelesen werden, sind schon in ordnung...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.)
> 
> zbled@heisl  $ cat /proc/net/dev | grep eth0
> ...

 

es differiert natürlich um ein paar byte, weil ich es nicht gleichzeitig ausgeführt habe.

[edit 01.04.2003] ich hatte im script sumtraffic noch einen kleinen Fehler... sobald ich auf einen fehler draufkomm und ihn ausbessere, lade ich das veränderte script hoch :) [edit]

----------

